
Dave Chappelle Uses Technology to Keep People Off Their Phones at His Shows - SimplyUseless
http://www.complex.com/pop-culture/2015/12/dave-chappelle-yondr-phone-free-zone?utm_campaign=complexmag&amp;utm_source=facebook&amp;utm_medium=social&amp;sr_share=facebook
======
Rockdtben
The worst experience I've had with people using their phones during a
performance was during a Broadway musical. The lady a seat in front of me to
the left thought it would be a good idea to text in the dark performance hall
with her phone.

She was a beacon of distraction and a lot of audience members were missing key
parts of the show and it led to much distress.

I'd rather people be responsible and do this act on their own instead of
having to use a technology like this. I guess I'm of the idea that if we don't
give the opportunity for people to be responsible then they will not develop
the ability.

------
smileysteve
It seems like this would get backlash from audience members quickly and
eventually filter who goes to your shows. Y

ou're practically asking them to voluntarily allow them to detain your phone.

I'd also hate to see how the audience reacts if the case ever fails to unlock.

And what about Apple Watches and Smart Watches, it will eventually be
difficult to police.

'I might need it in case the sitter calls' or 'I need it for emergencies'

~~~
joshstrange
I'd also be worried about a situation with an active shooter which is becoming
all too-common. That said I'd imagine you could cut open the case or possibly
rip it open in that situation but who wants to have to do that when they need
to call 911. I'm not in an environment where this is really a concern (then
again who thinks they are before it happens) but I still don't let my phone
get out of reach when I'm not home.

~~~
owie829
active shooter is not "becoming all too-common" and it's a really silly thing
to be so concerned about. FBI found 160 incidents of active shooters between
2000-2013 with total of 1,043 casualties (486 deaths and 556 wounded).

Contrast that with other causes of mortality which in one year kill many more:
motor vehicle accidents 35,369; peptic ulcers 2,988; gallbladder disorders
3,377; renal failure 46,425

Accidental poisoning killed 8,251 people between the ages of 25-34 in 2013
alone. Stop worrying about active shooters.

[https://www.fbi.gov/news/stories/2014/september/fbi-
releases...](https://www.fbi.gov/news/stories/2014/september/fbi-releases-
study-on-active-shooter-incidents/pdfs/a-study-of-active-shooter-incidents-in-
the-u.s.-between-2000-and-2013)
[http://www.cdc.gov/nchs/data/nvsr/nvsr64/nvsr64_02.pdf](http://www.cdc.gov/nchs/data/nvsr/nvsr64/nvsr64_02.pdf)

